# Game 17: Cavs @ Heat (1/24 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 24, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBATV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's hoping we get back on track in this one.

Pick the random Heat killer? Im going with Boobie Gibson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm smelling a Casspi assault.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same inactives again tonight. Wade and Gladness.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hoping everything is alright with Dwyane. As Wallace pointed out, usually you dont see guys like Wade sit two weeks with a standard ankle sprain. Its also his right foot, meaning its not his push off foot. He's apparently also likely out tomorrow, and the team claims the calf and left foot are no longer issues. Hopefully he's back friday.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron drops 82


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> I'm smelling a Casspi assault.


Yeah he was the other guy I was thinking. What's the bet he gets super hot and kills us.

The other guy ill mention is Tristan Thompson. He'll probably have a double double.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Tristan Thompson is out.

Battier starts in place of JJ tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier? Interesting. I guess they want to keep Parker from dropping 40.

Over/under 4.5 threes for Casspi? We tend to leave wings like him WIIIIIDE open, so I'm fearing over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Im thinking more of Jamison getting the open 3 looks. We all know how easily our bigs get sucked into the paint.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

True. I hope NBATV has the SS telecast. Really dont wanna hear from the CLE guys, and Im sure all the streams will be of NBATV too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Apparently this game will be shown on CCTV in China. 

Not that Lebron needed any more incentive to play well tonight, but you know he'll want to play great knowing that the game will be shown on China's largest tv station.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> True. I hope NBATV has the SS telecast. Really dont wanna hear from the CLE guys, and Im sure all the streams will be of NBATV too.


They almost always run the home teams stream.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are we back in our normal home whites tonight?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Look it's captain floppy hair


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I got a SS stream but the picture quality sucks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice move by Bosh, shame he couldnt finish it


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Battier :shakeshead:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Varejao already pissing me off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, crap start


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Floppy was scared he was gonna get postered in Miami again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice charge drawn by Shane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron in the post, good


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd like to see Mike Miller start one of these games with Wade out, just to see how he goes. I know he's only just back, but it'd help his confidence i think.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio wtf was that pass


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We Want Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another ugly offensive quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is like Milwaukee all over again.

We have 1 more turnover than either made shots, or rebounds. Cool


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole, Miller and UD in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe the bench will bring some energy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL missed tech. Of course.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pittman 1st center off the bench


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole train. Good start for Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole train!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD draws the charge!

ENERGY BUS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I called Boobie Gibson!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah...I called him....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

18-17 after 1

5th Ugly quarter in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whoah LBJ that was tough!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game sucks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful start. Still in Bucks mode, I guess. Bad Rio still in effect. Oi.

They keep dunking on us. Bosh looks soft tonight. LeBron mostly looks disinterested. These guys need to wake up. 

And yeah, with Wade out (who we clearly NEED back), Miller needs to start. Too many times the ball wound up in Battier's hand with him expected to make a play. Awful.



BlackNRed said:


> Floppy was scared he was gonna get postered in Miami again.


My thought exactly.



Wade County said:


> Yeah...I called him....


Helps I was the closest person to him on the second.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think both teams might lose tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDs broke ass J


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They're kicking our ass on the boards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL @ us. Owned by Samardo Samuels.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never knew Samuels could get up like he has tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Erm..JJ for 2?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole has been in for a while.

nice drive by Cole again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron looks mortal today


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, great save by Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow JJ...way off


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Something about Norris Cole makes me laugh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is some ugly basketball right now


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The Heat are so Jekyll and Hyde


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole still in after the time out. He came in earlier than normal for Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn that trey was half way down and out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is struggling


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

38-37 at the half

Awful half. 6 bad quarters in a row..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing pathetic. What an awful half of basketball.

Lebron...just....ugh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Not watching this crap. Playing Skyrim and listening to League Pass. Sounds like I'm missing nothing. Saw it all on Sunday.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry, China.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

37 all, btw. They took away Jamison's late putback.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmph...

Uhh, any thoughts on Pitt playing and Curry not? Yeah, I dont really care either.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^:laugh:

Wish I was playing Skyrim


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't even know what to say about this team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is the only dude on O tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please get hot Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Casspi goin all dirk on us.,...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice floater by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this SHIT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bout time Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

manbearpig!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow @ that LBJ trey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice find Rio2Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast our D has picked up...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good god that was bad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD you are shit


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What year did Haslem's midrange jumper die? I think it deserves an official burial.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great tuip in by Mike.

Lebron is a ball stopper tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Another f'ing dunk for Samuels?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

So...who picked Samardo Samuels to be the Heat killer?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

58-61 Heat at the end of the 3rd.

This game is a huge struggle.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Boy, they're REALLY trying to kiss up to the Chinese audience


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh carrying us tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Finally the superstar samuels misses a shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD sucks now, man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole Train baby


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake, we suck guys. What is this crap?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has gone full ball stop, 3pt chucker mode.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And Bosh has gone all 20ft J, flail guy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally, someone attacked the paint!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron what the ****. I dont get it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the **** is Lebron doing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And again.

Spo do something.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Its all up to Bosh :cries:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ and 1! finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at the ugly basketball out there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333333

One of those "Why the **** did you shoot...YES!"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOSH 333!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been wondering why we don't draw up plays for Bosh shooting 3's or spacing the floor from the corner. It seems if you're going to have him do that, it would be wiser from there. He's a great baseline shooter, and its a closer shot.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think Lebron is missing his bff Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD hit a J!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Get on that poster Haslem, you suck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at that move by Gee. Impressive


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo just contnues to play Haslem, even when he isnt doing much good out there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Bosh

Great quarter for Bosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris Bosh to the rescue


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB and 1. Continues to carry us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like this Mario/Cole backcourt. Wont work on most nights, but its been pretty good in the 2 games we've seen it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSHSTRICH!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well there's your POTG>


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We found our closer


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see Bosh manning up, but LeBron has been so hit-or-miss, and mainly miss, tonight.

I know this isn't entirely germane at this juncture, but wow, Battier and UD provide nothing, actually negative impacts on offense.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

People love to hate on him, but Bosh has been great this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just not Lebron's night.

What a pass by Gibson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron misses one of the easiest layups he'll ever take.

Irving left wiiiiiiiiiide open for the three when we're up 6.

This team gives me heartburn. I dont get it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL we cant even close this game out properly.

Lebron is going all NBA Finals on us :|


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta make FTs.

Oh yeah, and more fodder for LeBron's 4th quarter critics, though he's been pretty assy all game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh saving our ass today big time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CB's 4th 30-pt game bests his 3 from last year. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh comes through with 2 free throws

35 for Bosh. 9 off his career high


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Lebron is going all NBA Finals on us :|


mg: Lol, that's just mean.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> Daniel Gibson just checked into game. LeBron called him "shoot it" (a nickname). Gibson ignored.


So Windhorst to tweet this, but clearly LeBron doesn't have his head in this game/thinks he's still a Cavalier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly win, but better than losing.

23-26 from the line tonight. Games like this make those losses in Golden State and LA that much more frustrating. 

Bosh was obviously POTG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh had 17 in the 4th quarter. He was huge down the stretch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> So Windhorst to tweet this, but clearly LeBron doesn't have his head in this game/thinks he's still a Cavalier.


:laugh: Gibson got ripped after the 1st game in Cleveland when he was laughing and talking to Lebron. After that game, the whole team began ignoring Lebron during the game, almost as if they were told to


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone sucked besides Bosh. This team is the opposite of last year, struggling against bad teams and smoking good ones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade being out is beginning to show in the stats big time. Especially in both pace and points off turnovers.

He's gonna travel with the team to Detroit so hopefully that's a good sign. Doubt he plays. Still trying to figure out why anyone would willingly take this one day, one game roatrip to Detroit when they dont have to :whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, we've lost to ATL, GSW, LAC, DEN, and MIL. Who is the best out of that bunch? Denver, right?



Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: Gibson got ripped after the 1st game in Cleveland when he was laughing and talking to Lebron. After that game, the whole team began ignoring Lebron during the game, almost as if they were told to


Yeah but I'm pretty sure Boobs was talking trash with a smile on his face. Someone close to the situation confirmed my gut on that one, too.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade being out is beginning to show in the stats big time. Especially in both pace and points off turnovers.
> 
> He's gonna travel with the team to Detroit so hopefully that's a good sign. Doubt he plays. Still trying to figure out why anyone would willingly take this one day, one game roatrip to Detroit when they dont have to :whoknows:


To be reminded how good he has it in Wade County? :whoknows:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How about a "toot-toot" for the Cole Train getting going again?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the hotel teams stay at in Detroit, is a 40 minute bus ride away from the arena. Never knew that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Very happy that he's back in form. We need him.

I wish we could somehow acquire Andy Varejao. He'd be a real nice center on this team. When is his contract up?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> ^ Very happy that he's back in form. We need him.
> 
> I wish we could somehow acquire Andy Varejao. He'd be a real nice center on this team. When is his contract up?


His contract runs through 2014/2015


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah right.

Ill give them Haslem for him


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive felt the same about Varejao. He's pretty much the epitome of the "love to have 'em, hate to play 'em" role player. So great at getting offensive boards and diving for loose balls, and apparently he's got post moves now a li'l bit.

I remember when CLE tried to sign UD after we won the chip. I'd do that swap in a heartbeat with the way U is stinking it up. Ouch, that hurt me to type that.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh delivered big time....his three pointer was so ****ing clean. love it


----------

